# Murray 4.5hp single stage



## rattosh51 (Nov 4, 2010)

Let me be the first to break in the Murray Forum.
I bought my 2-cycle 21" Murray for my suburban house and longer driveway, several years ago. I put this thing through stuff it should have
never been used for and it always performed to my surprise. I usually left
gas in it from season to season, never did anything special, and it always
started the next year with the electric start. Well, last year did it in, as my son managed to break the plastic "scraper" behind the auger, and the 
mount on one side of the auger, so it was barely throwing any snow by year's end. I went today and found another one on Craigslist for $85, little
used by the previous owner. Old one gets retired for parts use. I promise to
treat the "new" one a little better...


----------



## jhorwitz (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll join in, as well: My model numbers are in my signature block below. For many of you, Tecumseh will be your snowthrower engine--in Tecumseh "lingo", my HMSK-100 means:
Horizontal shaft
Medium frame
SnowKing
10 hp​SnowKings have been known as *the* engine for cold-weather machines for many years, but Tecumseh is out of business. Many engine assets were sold to another company, but, as of last February or so, some parts were hard to get, so you might want to plan accordingly (by checking out parts suppliers in advance, in case you need something quickly during the winter).

My machine sat (yeah, with stale fuel in its tank!) for about five years or so, because we could just drive out across any snow we received during that time. Well, last year just about did us in snow-wise here in the mid-Atlantic region--three major storms of more than 20" each!

Of course, my snowthrower wouldn't start. (Nor would my tractor, because we had been using neighbors' kids to mow our lawn over that same time frame.) Lesson learned (I hope)!

This year, I've already started both machines and run each of them for a while. The snowthrower is ready to rock and roll. The tractor is "naked", meaning the mower deck is off making it ready for installing the dozer blade, but I haven't done that yet, nor have I mounted the tire chains. I plan to get to that *pretty soon!*


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys, we'd love to see pictures of your Snowblowers; remember a picture is worth a thousand words! If you have any problems with posting pictures, just let me know and I'll be glad to help.


----------

